# A right to be concerned?



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

I might be out of line here, but I saw this advert and was quite concerned.

RESCUE BLACK CATS FREE! HOMES NEEDED PLEASE HELP! | Sheffield, South Yorkshire | Pets4Homes

Is there anyone around that area that could help this rescue in any way? Whether it be fostering these cats for them or even adopting them? Could anyone offer any transport to any other rescues around the country willing to take them in?

I hope that if anyone from that rescue sees this post, that they do not take offense, but I'm sure that I can't be alone in showing some concern for the future of these cats. I can try to help any way possible.

Lauren x


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Sorry, will repost this into the rescue section, sorry mods


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

I might be out of line here, but I saw this advert and was quite concerned.

RESCUE BLACK CATS FREE! HOMES NEEDED PLEASE HELP! | Sheffield, South Yorkshire | Pets4Homes

http://www.pets4homes.co.uk/classif...-free-homes-needed-please-help-sheffield.html

Is there anyone around that area that could help this rescue in any way? Whether it be fostering these cats for them or even adopting them? Could anyone offer any transport to any other rescues around the country willing to take them in?

I hope that if anyone from that rescue sees this post, that they do not take offense, but I'm sure that I can't be alone in showing some concern for the future of these cats. I can try to help any way possible.

Lauren x


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

that is so wrong that they are being given away. i wonder if the rescue does home checks to make that they are actually going to decent homes


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

CaninoAnimalRescue said:


> I might be out of line here, but I saw this advert and was quite concerned.
> 
> RESCUE BLACK CATS FREE! HOMES NEEDED PLEASE HELP! | Sheffield, South Yorkshire | Pets4Homes
> 
> ...


I get where you are coming from. Having to pay should hopefully mean that only genuine people step forward for these cats. Though, even that is no guarantee - people pay thousands for the latest trending pet and then abuse or abandon it.

I guess the plight of black cats is such that the rescues are getting desperate.

I share your concern that some unscrupulous character will see it as an opportunity - to the detriment of the cats 

Maybe a better idea is to approach directly previous, genuine adopters and offer them the chance to take in another cat, without the usual adoption fee/assistance with food costs etc.?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm afraid the bottom line is that it is next to impossible to find homes for black or black and white cats once they are more than about three months old. I have NINE here that I never intended to keep (they result from a dumping and an escape) that are simply going to be here permanently unless I am extremely lucky. I am not a rescue and will not dump the cats on a rescue, but I do have sympathy for them. Still, I wouldn't be letting mine go for nothing - the risk of them going for dog bait worries me.

Liz


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I have a black cat, and would take on more if I could but I can't at the moment. They are the best in my opinion with the green eyes.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

OP, I do understand your concern but I also think I understand the position of the rescue ( I am sure you do too, being involved actively in this area yourself)
I presume they will carry out their normal house checks to ensure that the cats are hopefully going to good homes.
The tragic truth is that, as Liz ward explains, it can be near impossible to home older black or black/white cats. the longer they stay in rescue, the more they drain funds and block the spaces for other desperately needy cats such as pregnant mums or ill strays.
I do believe there are quite a lot of people put off taking a cat from a rescue because they resent the adoption fee....they may be in a position to take good care of a cat and afford it's upkeep, they just don't want to pay a fee when they may have always got cats for free in the past.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Always good to hear from old friends at Christmas:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-rescue-adoption/326179-rescue-facility.html


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Jonescat said:


> Always good to hear from old friends at Christmas:
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-rescue-adoption/326179-rescue-facility.html


ahh, ok......


----------



## Marzipan (Dec 29, 2013)

I know a couple of people involved in rescue in Sheffield and they've never heard of this place which is very odd considering how small local rescues tend to at least know of one another's existence at least. 

The ad says it's due to a house repossession but if that's the case then why only the black/b&w cats, why not all of them - it sounds like she's just trying to move on the harder to rehome cats to make way for more profitable ones 

Looking back over the previous threads I see member Catcoonz got replies to some queries from the person involved, plus a name and facebook details. One of the questions answered was that no home checks of any kind are made


----------

